# '85 Nissan (Datsun) Bluebird



## vandervloetm (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,

Is the bluebirds a datsun or nissan?? not sure exactly what to go with..

I just got myself a 5 speed '85 bluebird, needs roof lining and definitely a paint job.. (nothing that a few spray cans wont fix).

Does anyone know where I can get a decent roof lining for a '85 Bluebird?

:newbie:


----------

